# U.S. Best



## Melansongirl (Feb 18, 2017)

Do any of you work for U.S. Best?


----------



## mmcontracting2004 (Apr 20, 2018)

I have done work for them in the past and would never do it again. They will give you approvals and amounts but then when all is said and done they will find every way they can to get out of paying you. They also like to send you way out of your area with promise that you will get any bid work and they will make it worth your trip but then they come back with half the agreed price even with proof of what gas cost per gallon. but your choice to work for them


----------



## Melansongirl (Feb 18, 2017)

We already do and it used to be great, but now we can't get paid at all. We haven't gotten a check in 3 months.


----------



## taggert (Feb 24, 2018)

*Similar issue*

RECENTLY WE HAVE A SIMILAR ISSUE WITH USBEST.We have had them as a client for 3 years.Last may 2017 we had all payments stopped for 6 weeks.They paid us in full then after 6 weeks.This year payments are slow again.seems like they are paying close to once per month and Draws are slow getting approved.I Also have very recent information that i cannot divulge here.


----------



## mmcontracting2004 (Apr 20, 2018)

POST them on RIPOFF REPORT.com


----------



## Melansongirl (Feb 18, 2017)

taggert said:


> RECENTLY WE HAVE A SIMILAR ISSUE WITH USBEST.We have had them as a client for 3 years.Last may 2017 we had all payments stopped for 6 weeks.They paid us in full then after 6 weeks.This year payments are slow again.seems like they are paying close to once per month and Draws are slow getting approved.I Also have very recent information that i cannot divulge here.


That's a shame because I'm about to take legal action as it's been 3 months since I've seen a dime.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

mmcontracting2004 said:


> POST them on RIPOFF REPORT.com


Yes lets not act like a business owner and sue them for whats right ...lets whine in social media...
If you're not getting paid you lien the asset. Not run to rip off report. 
NFN and Shari Nott have been on rip off since 2010. ,
That worked out real well for the industry. 
50 million later she still drives $80k cars and....well never mind.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

taggert said:


> RECENTLY WE HAVE A SIMILAR ISSUE WITH USBEST.We have had them as a client for 3 years.Last may 2017 we had all payments stopped for 6 weeks.They paid us in full then after 6 weeks.This year payments are slow again.seems like they are paying close to once per month and Draws are slow getting approved.I Also have very recent information that i cannot divulge here.


Please contact me???


----------



## Melansongirl (Feb 18, 2017)

Me or taggert?


----------



## mmcontracting2004 (Apr 20, 2018)

ATTN: CLEANUPMAN Thank you for your professional thoughts but just because you had no luck you shouldn't tell others not to use ripoff report.com. We were paid very fast by most of the companies that we posted on the site. The only one we never received payment from was Homestar and what you are recommending cost more money my way is free. This site is here to help each other not to slam on other peoples suggestions. You should really also watch your choice of words because you do not seem very professional.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Your 100% correct...telling it like it is is sometimes unpleasant as it usually involves the truth.
but just for the record...
I've been qualified as an industry expert in the California and Colorado courts. I've successfully executed and collected monies owed plus court & attorney fees on 52 properties involving FAS AIM &the siblings . I have also been successful in two Employee misclassification cases involving NAMFS Offender Members.
And to clarify all I said is RipOff report...whom I have a close working relationship with is not the first place to run TO COLLECT YOUR MONEY.
But you keep winning about professionalism 
Show me one person that collected monies owed from a RipOff report... Anybody???? 
So you'll have to pardon my abrasiveness...
Sorry I have offended you.
That said...
Lets have great day...
And lets all be safe out there!!!😎✌


----------



## mmcontracting2004 (Apr 20, 2018)

Congrats on your ability to do things your way and I have collected for the record and it cost me nothing to post my compliant. Also it is spelled MONEY not monies. I am glad your a professional some where and yes I hope things keep working for you and you stay safe doing what you do. We also have worked for all the companies you named off and more but thank you for naming off the few I missed. I also had hope that you would figure out that this site is to help each other and yes not everything works for everyone it is the thought be hide it. So whatever may work for you good job buddy but maybe next time you would get further if you word things better and treat others equal and not talk down or as if your better because we are all equal. We are all contractors and not the companies and with that said treating others on here with some respect might help you in the long run but that is your choice to keep acting better. I have learned there is always someone better and someone who knows more and so on and the more ideas you can share and help each other out is what will help a person make it in life. I agree best wishes to you in the future and hope things work out for you. Thank you for all your professional thoughts and words.


----------



## HJR815 (Mar 6, 2018)

We have been doing work for US Best for about 8 years, last year there pay terms changed without any notice we were told it was “temporary” its been a year and they technically have no pay terms! They have sent us one check in 8 weeks and It wasnt even close to what they owe us! We even spoke with the owner Mark and he assuered us that things were going to get back on track in the next few weeks! Well that was almost 3 weeks ago and noone can tell us “when” or “if” a check is going out. Id be interested to know what this information is that can’t be made public.


----------



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Don’t you mean complaint MMcontracting and not compliant since you feel the need to be spellchecking


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

Crying!! Lol!! Do we have to be professional here??? Oh f***!! I must be in the wrong place!! I thought we could speak freely among our peers here. Huh. Wow.


----------



## Melansongirl (Feb 18, 2017)

HJR815 said:


> We have been doing work for US Best for about 8 years, last year there pay terms changed without any notice we were told it was “temporary” its been a year and they technically have no pay terms! They have sent us one check in 8 weeks and It wasnt even close to what they owe us! We even spoke with the owner Mark and he assuered us that things were going to get back on track in the next few weeks! Well that was almost 3 weeks ago and noone can tell us “when” or “if” a check is going out. Id be interested to know what this information is that can’t be made public.


I have spoken to him multiple times and he basically says he told Adrian whatever and then admits that his employees don't even call him back.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Maryjanebehave said:


> Crying!! Lol!! Do we have to be professional here??? . . .


I think everyone'd be in trouble if professionalism were a requirement here. We do have to show respect to each other though - It's not only common sense, it's part of the rules everyone agreed to when they signed up here.

Having said that, this thread has required more moderation than any in recent history and seems to be getting worse, so I think it's time for it to be done.

Thread closed. :gunsmilie:


----------

